# Finnex Ray 2 vs. Monster Ray



## Relic1882 (Apr 18, 2013)

I was doing some reading and research about these two fixtures and it seems that the Ray 2 will put out more PAR than the Monster Ray, although I do really like the colors that the Monster Ray brings out. Can anyone tell me from experience if the Monster Ray is enough to grow plants? If not, how does the Ray 2 compare to a T5 HO fixture? I eventually want to start adding some high light plants to my tank so I'm trying to get some more info before I have the money to spend. I was going to get 2 T5 HO fixtures in a value pack from amazon but I really like the light of the LED fixtures, especially the Monster Ray.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The monsterray is enough to grow plants and likely would be my choice for low tech.

a ray2 is comparable to a t5 ho fixture in two bulb configuration. if you do the match, the grow bulbs plus the light fixture would cost more than the ray 2..


----------



## Relic1882 (Apr 18, 2013)

so would the monster ray be comparable to a single t5 HO? It's the light I'll get if it will grow most plants. I'm sure it's a big upgrade from the Marineland LED that I currently have.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

maybe a single t5 but not the t5ho. i would say the monsterray is comparable to the fugeray in the amount of light but the color spectrum is much wider. Its a warmer richer color than the fugeray.


----------



## Relic1882 (Apr 18, 2013)

Alrighty then. I think then maybe I'll get a Ray 2 when I have the money. Then when I have the extra I'll supplement it with the Monster Ray. That sounds good. Should be plenty of light forba 20 tall.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

if you can swing it, a combo of both is a great combo. both will give you med/high light. you wont grow much beyond low light stuff with just the MR, and the ray2 washes out colors. but both together are just about perfect without going to a multi-channel RGB/White setup. i have pics of this combo on another thread talking about about the current led. i also have the current 18" and it accomplishes this combo in a single fixture but is only a low/med low light at best.


----------

